# Newbie has questions. Boat motor



## Mike McFail (Jun 17, 2008)

Plan IS to build an electric Ford Ranger supercab one day, very soon.. 
Current project is a once 15hp nasty 2 cycle Evinrude, which now has a golf cart motor mounted vertically on an aluminum 1/4" plate, the upper one . The golf cart spline shaft was cut, and welded to the end splined "nub" cut off of the old crankshaft. A bearing has been placed on the lower plate to keep the drive shaft from woobling, just like the one in the old 2 cycle. In fact, we cut the aluminum piece off the old blown motor block (2 halves) and welded them onto the lower plate, which is @5" X 9" bolted to the same 6 holes the old 2 cycle stinker was.. The two plates are 3" apart welded together with 1 1/2" aluminum angle cut 3" long verticle. This was done to allow the entire bottom end of the motor to fit within the confines of the old 2 cycle housing without removing the aluminum underguard keeping water out. The upper cover (cowl) will require cutting a 7" hole for the top end of the motor, and I figure I can fiberglass an old aluminum cooking pot, or large PVC pipe piece and cap, or something to keep the rain and water spray out. I have some small stainless louvered vents to put somewhere to vent the motor more. *OK..* From here I am clueless as to which direction to go, regarding power source potions. Likely a mass of batteries, a controller, and likely whatever makes an elecrtic car go should propel a 12' aluminim boat. I am a self-confessed dummy, and this is a summertime project for my son and myself. I know that this forum is about cars, and any advice will be appreciated. We are all tired of polluting, and spending millions daily for oil, especially to the ones who hate and resent us..........Thanks


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

What motor are you using? Voltage, diameter, weight?


----------

